# Suction Cup Rod Holder



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Dilemma- Small station wagon, no roof rack... 

Solution- Suction Cup Rod Holders.

Copied/updated from the world wide net... 

Used suction (2)cup lifters for glass, 2'- 1/2" pvc pipe, 1/2" pvc elbows, 1/2" pvc T-fittings and bat grip.

Please comment good/bad, what else I could have done...

Thanks in advance.

Blacktip Shark


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I like it...I also seen a set made from those magnets that hold like 300#'s, worked really well. Don't loose suction though lol!!


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Awesome. Borrow some rods from a buddy and go test it on the freeway before risking your rigs.  

Really, it looks great. 

I battle the same dilemma when the family suburban is already checked out by another user and I have to take my sedan to the beach. I can fold the back seat down and lay my 2 piece rods in. I can get a 1 piece, less than 8', in the passenger door and across to the other corner in the back seat... if there is not a kid in a car seat needing that space. I have contemplated a roof rack for the rods and PVC stakes. But, I think a hitch would be better, allowing me to put the coolers and tackle boxes on the back in my cargo rack, freeing up trunk space.

I have my eye on a used truck to retire my sedan this year. I bought it 10 years ago when we were 2 adults and a toddler. Add my mother in law and two more kids in and.... 3 adults and 3 kids. I need a bus, not a sedan.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

reel handles may roll a round to markup hood, looks good but scary


----------



## jettycowboy47 (Jun 17, 2012)

The velcro bands look as if they could come apart. Maybe bungee cords...?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

This right here,...


histprof said:


> Awesome. Borrow some rods from a buddy and go test it on the freeway before risking your rigs.


and take those leaders off your rods before traveling down the road, don't want those beads, swivels & crimps banging on the side of the rod.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

looks good, I have seen the versions sold online but I'd be nervous running 75mph down the freeway

you can get used yakima bars/towers and all you have to buy is the vehicle specific clips for a very secure rack system


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Add some bungies or rope to the front suction cups as a safety line. Tie off somewhere in the front, not too tight but enough to catch the rig should it lose suction.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

Sharkhunter said:


> I like it...I also seen a set made from those magnets that hold like 300#'s, worked really well. Don't loose suction though lol!!


I was gonna use magnets but figured it'll scratch up the hood and roof. I'm gonna do some trial runs without the rods and see how well they stay on.

BT


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

ronnie collins said:


> reel handles may roll a round to markup hood, looks good but scary


Thanks. I made them tall enough that the reel handles don't touch the hood.

BT


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

jettycowboy47 said:


> The velcro bands look as if they could come apart. Maybe bungee cords...?


Thanks, will try out the bungees.

BT


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

DANO said:


> This right here,...
> 
> and take those leaders off your rods before traveling down the road, don't want those beads, swivels & crimps banging on the side of the rod.


Thanks, just for presentation purposes only but will take off the leaders when in transit.


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

jc said:


> looks good, I have seen the versions sold online but I'd be nervous running 75mph down the freeway
> 
> you can get used yakima bars/towers and all you have to buy is the vehicle specific clips for a very secure rack system


Will definitely take em' w/o the rods and see how they do.

BT


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> Add some bungies or rope to the front suction cups as a safety line. Tie off somewhere in the front, not too tight but enough to catch the rig should it lose suction.


Thinking about leashing the rod butts down to the front of my car and the tips/mid section to the rear.

BT


----------



## Blacktip Shark (Mar 7, 2010)

*After some trips to the coast...*

Just a followup if any are interested... I made some trips to Texas City Dike numerous times with the setup and all I can say is it worked flawlessly. I've gotten to the point where I don't bungee the rods to the car anymore, just to the rod holders. The trick(as I do it) is use a damp rag and wipe the surface where I am gonna attach the suction cups on, it holds all day. Might be a different story when the weather and my hood gets hot from summer but is working great as of now. Thanks for all the advice guys.

Blacktip Shark.


----------



## Mr Duck (Dec 20, 2012)

Just a thought-running freeway 75mph like sandblasting in hurricane winds-damage to rod/guides etc?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Mr Duck said:


> Just a thought-running freeway 75mph like sandblasting in hurricane winds-damage to rod/guides etc?


Nah, the sand & saltwater on the beach is 10x worse than the effect of wind driving down the highway unless the rods fall off. :rotfl:


----------

